# Cuelge en boote justo despues de iniciar Runlevel 3

## binover

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un problema hace unos días, el sistema andaba perfecto, pero luego de reiniciarlo (después de actualizar el world) se queda colgada justos después de "INIT: Entering runlevel: 3" me pasa solo con la imagen del kernel que utilizo siempre, probé con otra y arranca, pensé en actualizar mi kernel eso hice y me volvió a pasar lo mismo.

Alguien tiene una idea de por que puede ser? si necesitan mas datos de mi sistema con gusto se los doy. Muchisimas gracias.

Arturo H. Pérez Suárez

----------

## sefirotsama

¿¿¿usas propiamente gentoo, o un sucedaneo tipo sabayon???

En todo caso podria ser algo relacionado entre udev y los drivers del kernel... en realidad no tengo ni idea

¿Usas suspend sources? tal vez al leer una particion...

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ok.

Si usas grub mostra el interior de este archivo

/boot/boot/grub/grub.conf

Que pasos seguiste para compilar el kernel?

----------

## binover

Lo mas extraño es que empezó a suceder con un kernel que ya funcionaba, y después prove compilando una imagen nueva, he podido aislar mas el problema probando varias cosas, mi Gentoo actúa como AP wireless, lo hice con una placa con chip atheros y madwifi, el temas es que desde que actualice el mundo (y se que se actualizo también el driver) pasa esto, y me parece que es por poner la placa en modo AP por que cuando no la levanta en este modo termina de bootear.

Alguna idea? desde ya muchas gracias.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si.. quita el modulo ese, que no lo arranque a ver si la maquina levanta mal.. si el problema esta ahi cuando quites el modulo va a funcionar todo bien.

Sabes como hacer para que el modulo no arranque?  No tengo un linux aca pero en 2.6/modules.d o algo asi estan.. perdoname pero no me acuerdo.

----------

## ekz

```
/etc/hotplug/blacklist

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

A alguno de esos creo que se refiere Pablo.

SAludos

----------

## binover

Definitivamente es lo que les dije antes, cuando mi sistema trata de poner mi placa Wireless en modo MASTER se congela. Ahora se el problema pero no como solucionarlo, con el anterior driver no tenia problemas, pero sinceramente escapa de mi como volver a conseguirlo.

Si me pudieran guiar o dar alguna idea se los agradecería.

----------

## gringo

 *binover wrote:*   

> Definitivamente es lo que les dije antes, cuando mi sistema trata de poner mi placa Wireless en modo MASTER se congela. Ahora se el problema pero no como solucionarlo, con el anterior driver no tenia problemas, pero sinceramente escapa de mi como volver a conseguirlo.
> 
> Si me pudieran guiar o dar alguna idea se los agradecería.

 

si ese es tu problema, porque no vuelves al driver anterior ?

saluetes

----------

## binover

Estaría encantado de saber como, de colgado no me fije la versión que era como para buscar las fuentes y compilarlas y no se si se puede hacer "automáticamente" con emerge.

Si se puede o tienen alguna sugerencia estaría encantado de escucharla.

----------

## gringo

como dices que has actualizao el sistema y en otro hilo dices que es un atheros imagino que lo que usas son los drivers madwifi-ng, asi que imagino que estarás usando la versión 0.9.3.2, con lo cuál instalando la versión 0.9.3.1 se solucionará el problema :

emerge -pv =madwifi-ng-0.9.3.1

debería instalarte la versión anterior de los drivers que imagino que eran los que estabas usando.

saluetes

----------

## binover

Gringo muchisimas gracias ya compile la vercion anterior de mis drivers y puedo levantarlo en modo MASTER ahora me quedan probar algunas cosas para que cada vez que reinicie no tenga que pasarlo a mano, pero es un gran avance...

Muchisimas gracias a todo por irme sacando de este lio.

Arturo H. Pérez Suárez

----------

## sefirotsama

De hecho si no quieres que la próxima vez que actualices mundo vuelva a subir-te la versión, o que salte una concreto, podrías enmascarar la versión concreta que te da problemas.

(Doy por hecho que has leído el handbook)

----------

## binover

Si Sefirotsama, muy buen consejo, ya lo estoy implementando, muchisimas gracias!

----------

